# Norwegian C-130J is Down in Sweden



## tomahawk6 (15 Mar 2012)

An ELT has been detected but the signal is weak. The terrain is very difficult so getting choppers to the crash site may not be easy. I hope the 5 man crew is found in good shape.Correction. The crew is 4 men and a female.







Participating in the SAR:

 2 danish Merlin-helicopters 
 1 swedish SAR-heli, Sjöfartsverkets Lifeguard 906 
 1 swedish policechopper 945 
 1 norwegian Orion, Aircraft Coordinator 
 1 Hercules, USA 
 2 Norwegian F16 
 2 Swedish Jas-39 Gripen on standy


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (16 Mar 2012)

That is very tough country indeed.  I hope that the SAR is a success.


----------



## WingsofFury (16 Mar 2012)

Thoughts with the crew.


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2012)

God speed the SAR.


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Mar 2012)

The weather is expected to break.Some debris has been found and smells of kerosene,so there isnt conformation that its part of the C-130J. If there is decent weather Saturday SAR may find the wreck. My limited experience with this in Alaska is that deep snow in the mountains could easily bury the aircraft. The Danish Merlins involved with the SAR have been joined by German medics.Their skills will be much in demand.Norway has sent sled dog teams into the search area.


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Mar 2012)

The crew has been identified.

The missing crew are:
Pilot Captain Ståle Garberg, 335 Sqn
Pilot and Sqn CO, Lieutenant Colonel Truls Audun Ørpen, 335 Sqn
Loadmaster Captain Bjørn Yngvar Haug, 335 Sqn
Loadmaster Captain Siw Robertsen, 335 Sqn
Acting Captain Steinar Utne, Rygge Air Station
They all carried personal emergency beacons, which have to be manually activated.


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Mar 2012)

Catastrophic impact unfortunately.Norwegian SF found the impact site.

P3 video of crash site.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h64r5zpng8yih1y/FF1SNL3TP1/P3C%20Orion%20video/Video%20fra%20P3C%20Orion.mp4


----------



## cphansen (17 Mar 2012)

What a heartbreak for the Norwegians but also what a tribute to their organization to be able to find the crash site so quickly. 

We are not the only country with mountainess terrain which is difficult to overfly and search.

I wonder if this has any lessons for Canadian SAR?

When you look at all the different resources they used from Orion P3s to dog sleds, somehow I do not see a civilian organization being able to supply that sort of capability.


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Mar 2012)

Time is of the essence as everyone knows,particularly in inclement weather.The more resources the better.Sometimes it just isnt enough.I remember one search in Alaska where an aircraft was lost in the Iliamna area.It was thought to have hit the top of the volcano and went into the crater which would explain why the aircraft was never found.


----------



## WingsofFury (17 Mar 2012)

Tragic, condolences to all involved and effected by this.


----------



## Haletown (17 Mar 2012)

Looks a lot like the area around the old DYE Main.


----------



## krustyrl (17 Mar 2012)

Sad news.  Condolences to the families , friends and crews.


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Mar 2012)

Control of the recovery effort has been handed over from the Swedish Maritime Administration's JRCC to the mountain rescue organization of Norrbotten Police.


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Mar 2012)

Search dogs have located the remains of the crew. Swedish police report there are no survivors. Some hi res images of the crash site.
My condolences to the families and friends.

Hires images.

http://www.polisen.se/ImageVault/Images/id_8816/width_3000/conversionFormatType_WebSafe/scope_0/filename_/storage_Original/ImageVaultHandler.aspx

http://www.tboverse.us/HPCAFORUM/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=10004&start=20


----------



## medicineman (17 Mar 2012)

My condolences to the families and unit.

MM


----------



## Zoomie (17 Mar 2012)

Condolences to the families.  CFIT into granite is never a  pretty scene.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Mar 2012)

My deepest condolences to the families of the fallen, friends and comrades.    :yellow:


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Mar 2012)

My thoughts and prayer to the families, friends and comrades of the crew.  Vila i frid, flygare!


----------

